# Portage Lakes "Big Bass" Open- Sunday, April 3, 2016



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will host our popular Big Bass open on Sunday April 3, 2016. This event features a 1 fish limit and pays 6 places, $800 for first through $100 for sixth place. Hours are 8am - 2pm at the New State Park ramp. Registration begins at 6:30am and cost is $60. No late fee to enter day of event. Event flyers can be had by stopping by Fishermans Central or by going to our web site at: www.portagelakesbassmasters.com Additional questions call Chris Langenfeld at 330-247-8498, evenings please. 
Thank You and hope to see you there! PLBM 

PS Club information and schedule also available on web site.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

hi louie,is that $60 per boat or per person? thx -mike


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

ROOK said:


> hi louie,is that $60 per boat or per person? thx -mike


1 or 2 in a boat. only 1 fish per boat.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

BASSINONE said:


> 1 or 2 in a boat. only 1 fish per boat.


Thank You!


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

BASSINONE said:


> 1 or 2 in a boat. only 1 fish per boat.


ok,cool,thx


----------



## shakey (Aug 29, 2009)

BASSINONE said:


> 1 or 2 in a boat. only 1 fish
> 
> 
> lakeslouie said:
> ...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What did it take to win today


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I didn't fish it, but I stopped by the weigh-in. A 5.3 lb fish won it. Several in the 4 lb range were caught also.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok good didnt fish it but got a 4.5 today thought i threw 800 bucks away !


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> Ok good didnt fish it but got a 4.5 today thought i threw 800 bucks away !


Ouch!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

5.3 won, 2nd was 5.28 and final money was around 4.4. 33 boats . I did not fish, guys called me.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

How'd you get it hower? We fished hard and mainly targeted submerged trees and rip raps with jigs, no bites... Confidence killer


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jerk bait


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

BASSINONE said:


> 5.3 won, 2nd was 5.28 and final money was around 4.4. 33 boats . I did not fish, guys called me.


fairly accurate!! there was 29 boats, rest of info correct. Here is a list
1- Zart/Mullen 5.30 $450
2-Schillinger/Scott 5.28 $335
3- Havalotti 4.68 $280
4- Oldham/ Etopa 4.58 $220
5- Miller/Kunkle 4.40 $115
6- Reed/ Salvadory 4.38 $100 in Fishermans Central Gift cards

The Fall open was announced and its creating quite a stir. It is going to be another Big Bass event featuring an hourly payout of $400 hr ($3200) and 3 overall places of additional $2000 in cash. Will be advertised when a few details are worked out and final permit approval. Watch for it. will sell out fast (capped 65 teams) will post new thread when its ready to go. Thanks to all who braved the elements today!! Quite a surprise turnout. There will be pics posted soon on our web site. Please be patient as we have anew guy doing our site. www.portagelakesbassmasters.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well hell at least i coulda cashed a check


----------

